# Did getting in shape make you more confident?



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Or did you still feel the same as before, but in a different body?


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

It helps me feel better. Some people seem to look strong,healthy and happy when they are inactive . I am not one of those people.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It made me feel a little more confident about myself, but it didn't help that much with socializing.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Like with shyvr it made me more confident but I've yet to find the confidence to approach people out of the blue!

but I do feel a lot more healthier and stronger


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm 3 weeks into getting in shape, and I feel like my posture is better, but that's about the only thing that's changed. I mean it's still early on, so I haven't lost too much weight, but I thought it would've boosted my self-esteem a lot, just from exercising daily.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

It took about 6 months to a year to go from scrawny to ripped. When I came back from my middle east deployment lots of people commented. It increased my confidence a lot.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

FrostSpike said:


> It took about 6 months to a year to go from scrawny to ripped. When I came back from my middle east deployment lots of people commented. It increased my confidence a lot.


6 months to a year is basically what I've been expecting in order to feel a genuine change. I've never had a point in life where I wasn't overweight, so I'm excited. I'm also exercising with extreme fury right now, and I like it. It's actually fun.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

At one point I was very healthy. I went from practically anorexic to quite built. It took a lot of effort. For a while I had to force myself to eat but it was worth it. I felt more energetic, cheerful and definitely more confidant. 

Stick at it! Living healthy pays off in many ways.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would say it makes it easier to be confident. 

There is one less reason for other people to feel superior to you (or reject you) if you are in shape and healthy.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I did it once a few years ago. It helped somewhat but it wasn't really worth the effort.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

It did but with side effects because I am an idiot. My appetite became very poor so I was not eating enough... My heart made sure to torture me for a few weeks over that little incident.

Probably doesn't need to be said but just make sure you eat enough and take chart of your vitamin intake. Your heart is the last thing you want being adversely affected when you are trying out diets and have anxiety.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes it did. And I noticed that men are way nicer when you're skinny. They'll hold doors for you, smile, randomly strike up convos, ask you out, etc.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

It has. I am not in shape but I lost weight. That is my first step. It just makes me more comfortable and yes, confident. I can wear my clothes with ease. The next step is to become fit.


----------



## alvarez023 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think for me yes because i am healthy with a nice shape.This year i have a target and getting fit and reduce a lot of fats in the body.In Finland many people motivates me because some of them already gain the pain by just having daily routine on going kuntokeskus or Fitness center.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel healthier and have much better stamina than I used to. That's about it. 

When you start getting all hung-up about your appearance, the grass is always greener. Because I'm now in my 30's, I'm trying to let go of a lot of that. I'll continue to do the best with what I have however. That's really what it's all about.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I weighed 270 pounds in 2011. I'm now 189 pounds and in some ways I do feel more confident. At the very least I'm less depressed than I was when I was at that weight. Didn't cure my SA though but made it a little better.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

It does help but it really depends on how you do it, I felt happier with myself when I weighed 96 lbs 1.5 years ago (but nobody else agreed) but if you gain the weight back you feel horrible.
Then you might go to crazy lengths to get back to that.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I lost 30 pounds last year and I do feel a lot more confident about my body. I mean I'm not where I want to be yet, but I feel comfortable wearing shorts and a tanktop, which I hadn't felt comfortable doing since I was a kid. It hasn't fixed all of my self-confidence issues, but that isn't surprising, since most of my self-confidence issues aren't physical. However, making good friends 4 years ago and my first serious relationship this year did help (even though the relationship has ended). There's nothing like having positive people around you to affirm your worth to make you feel like a better person imo.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm more comfortable with my body, but not necessarily more confident. I'm not quite sure how to handle the extra attention from men. :| It's nice that I'm not treated like some *********, but now I feel like I'm being looked at like an object while I'm doing something as simple as picking out a box of cereal. It's not even as if I'm some stunningly beautiful model either! I'm quite average and even dress quietly.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No. Of course I'm in the extreme in that I lost a lot of weight and I'm still pretty damn big. From over 300lbs to currently at 252. I still feel like a gigantic monster. This could be because I always struggled with weight though


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, men are a LOT nicer to you when you are skinny. When I was really overweight they were actually semi rude to me. Huge mind **** to be treated so different suddenly. But fun to be rude as your skinny self to the guys who made fun of you in past and now kiss your ***.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, being in good-shape again did help me a lot. By itself it still would not have helped that much though. I changed my viewpoint/attitude as well, so now feel a lot better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely. being in shape and having a stylist re-do my fashion style has done wonders for my self confidence. I recommend.


----------



## betamaou (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, I'm glad about not being overweight for the first time in like a decade. Around close friends I'm not such a butt monkey anymore.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lisac1919 said:


> *Yeah, men are a LOT nicer to you when you are skinny. When I was really overweight they were actually semi rude to me. *Huge mind **** to be treated so different suddenly. But fun to be rude as your skinny self to the guys who made fun of you in past and now kiss your ***.


hmm. Seems like people treat me better when overweight. When I was skinny not so much


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> hmm. Seems like people treat me better when overweight. When I was skinny not so much


Youre a guy though...its totally different for women. Our whole worth is based on looks.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you feel different because your treated differently AND because you feel more energetic. Its win-win, theres not reason not to be healthy.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It surely did help but it wasn't so much the look it gives you but the esteem for yourself that you develop, you basically get to know you can achieve the image of yourself that you want if you put yourself at it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A little, but I've noticed that I'm more critical of my imperfections now than I was before, like my arms or thighs.


----------



## tyty2shy (May 8, 2013)

Now not so much anymore Im 22 but at age 5 I was over 200lbs then I dropped to 170s eating healthier and fitness. Then I stopped it for awhile then I went on medication for depression symptoms and anxiety and that took me down to 148lbs but now Im between 155lbs to 165lbs overall I feel a little bit better but not by much! So its something deeper then my weight which Im trying to figure out.


----------



## tyty2shy (May 8, 2013)

Im meant to WRITE at age 15 NOT 5! lol


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> It made me feel a little more confident about myself, but it didn't help that much with socializing.


Same


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Somewhat. It has made me more confident. I'm more obsessive than I used to be, though. But before I lost weight, I would get suicidal over my looks. I would say horrible things about myself.


----------



## lizaharper (Aug 30, 2013)

*healthy*

I do feel much better since I lost weight. 60 lbs. I can now move more easily. Nothing can take the place of feeling healthy. The greatest thing that helps me feel good is drinking lots of water. Water helped me to feel full. Also water cleanses my body from toxins. Its cheap and I found out what it could do after being overweight for 34 years.:yes


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

When I reach my weightloss and fitness goals.

I will be the man.

I'll be so happy. That will be set in stone concrete acomplishments. Nothing like that to boast your confidence.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

jvanb00c said:


> I weighed 270 pounds in 2011. I'm now 189 pounds and in some ways I do feel more confident. At the very least I'm less depressed than I was when I was at that weight. Didn't cure my SA though but made it a little better.


Wow, that's impressive. Good job.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I was actually far more confident before I realised just how much value people placed in my physical appearance. There was something incredibly demoralising about realising people that when I was fat I was viewed not only as being unattractive (which I have no issue with) but as being sub-human. That revelation really affected me; I stopped going out, stopped working on my binge eating, and now I'm back to square one :roll. Noticing how differently I was treated when in shape as opposed to when I was fat just amplified all my anxieties over interacting with people, namely that they did care what I looked like and it did affect their interactions with me.

I'm getting back on track now, but I'm also working on perfecting the art of not caring about how others perceive me so long as I'm happy with myself. Hopefully that aspect will improve my confidence far more than the actual getting into shape bit ever did.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Losing weight has made me feel more confident, yes.


----------



## Scarlett0 (Jul 15, 2013)

Definitely, and not only that, exercising will eventually start feeling good thus becoming a stress reliever


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Being in shape makes me satisfied whenever I look into the mirror after taking a shower. Other than that, it has had 0 impact on my life. Muscles and low body fat don't make up for sucky social skills.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Actually it did


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

confidence/self confidence is psychological more like 50 percent attitude and 50 percent experience. doesnt hurt to be in shape though.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It absolutely did, yes.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

If i could lose weight I'd be happy and much more confident but since I cant then its never gonna happen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it has.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

In the beggining a little bit but then it becomes the norm and you go back to feeling like a turd compared to obese people.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe if people noticed you more, but I don't see how getting in shape itself will improve confidence.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I feel pretty much the same as I did before. I do like how clothes look on me now more so than before though.


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

Just doing something and feeling like I am accomplishing something probably wouldn't cure me but I think it would help.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah, problem is im naturally skinny so it takes a lot of work but i couldn't get enough motivation to work extra hard to get toned


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been working out for like the past three weeks and after each day I feel better and better about myself.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, most definitely. I started exercising when I was about fifteen, and have been in shape ever since!


----------

